# All Laquered Up Collection by Barielle



## Bec688 (Jul 15, 2009)

*All Laquered Up Collection by Barielle*


This Barielle collection is a collaboration between *All Laquered Up* (blogger) and *Celebrity Manicurist Elle*, Creative Director for the *Shades by Barielle* line.







Falling Star, Slate Of Affairs, U-Concrete-Me, Out-Grey-geous, Putt-e On Me, Get Mauve-ing





Pin Up, Glammed Out Garnet, Lava Rock, Make It A Latte, Blackened Bleu, Polished Princess


Swatches...





Falling Star





Slate of Affairs





U-Concrete-Me





Out-Grey-Geous





Putt-E On Me





Get Mauve-ing






Pin Up





Glammed Out Garnet





Lava Rock





Make It A Latte





Blackened Bleu





Polished Princess


The *All Lacquered Up* collection from *Shades by Barielle* will launch in *August* on Barielle.com. The polishes retail for $8/ea and, as always, *Buy Two get One Free*.



source 1
source 2


----------



## Lucy (Jul 15, 2009)

not doing it for me AT ALL. falling star had the potential to be so nice (i expected an essie starry night dupe) and it's just... WRONG looking. the rest are just blah.


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 15, 2009)

Considering how popular All Lacquered Up is, I would have expected her collection to have the 'wow' factor, instead I'm getting nothing but BLAH. I'm really dissapointed in this collection.


----------

